# joint compound shortage ?



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I went to Lowes this morning to get a bucket of j/c and they didn't have any. Checked online and all their stores in a 35 mile radius are also out of j/c. They still had sacks of hot mud but I prefer to use premixed for the final coat. Anyone else experiencing a shortage of j/c?


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

News to me.


----------



## DryWall (Sep 27, 2020)

Just did a quick search, 60 tubs available at my local one.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I wonder why there are none here ??


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

567 Tubs at my local HD but almost nothing at Lowes.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Mark.....Strange some of the supply interruptions.....I was just out in Cali at my daughters and ACE had no hot mud....complete shelf empty of all times.

And then, I was needing drywall shims.......none available.


----------



## jim_bee (Feb 23, 2021)

It is strange. I just checked online and among the stores within 50 miles of here, one has no five gallon buckets of premixed, one has 9 buckets of green lid and none of the blue lid and one has 31 buckets of the green lid and none of the blue lid.

Local HD has 19 buckets of the green lid, while an HD store 2 hours away has 195.


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

Was at HD yesterday picking up an Entry door. Very few employees. Took quite awhile to get some help but all were friendly.


----------



## ChuckTin (Nov 17, 2014)

Be warned. Just because HD and Lowes say they have online isn't always accurate.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## DryWall (Sep 27, 2020)

ChuckTin said:


> Be warned. Just because HD and Lowes say they have online isn't always accurate.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


I'd agree with you if it was an item that only had a few in stock, but items showing double digits or triple digits have a pretty good chance of actually being in stock.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

I just checked one local to me.

SHEETROCK Brand 
4.5-Gallon Premixed Lightweight Drywall Joint Compound

Model #381903

Delivery Available
290 Available at S. Louisville Lowe's

SHEETROCK Brand 
4.5-Gallon Premixed All-purpose Drywall Joint Compound

Model #380501

Delivery Available
93 Available at S. Louisville Lowe's


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

ChuckTin said:


> Be warned. Just because HD and Lowes say they have online isn't always accurate.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


I call ahead yesterday to pick up an Entry door showing 1 in stock and sure enough after a physical check which i insisted on there was NONE THERE. Saved a lot of time and driving as the store is not close. Had aheck of a time tetting them to do a physical check.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> ACE had no hot mud.


Lowes had close to a half of a pallet of hot mud, just no premixed mud.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

mark sr said:


> Lowes had close to a half of a pallet of hot mud, just no premixed mud.


It's weird here. Lowe's never has hot mud, but HD always does. Every project I get into I have to make two stops. There is usually too much time between projects to try to keep it on hand.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Haven’t heard of any JC shortages but my local Lowe’s closed down their garden center for lack of staffing. I mean, you could go in and buy things but there was no one to help and no one manning the register. The cashier in the main part of the store said the new employees don’t bother coming in. Ugh.


----------



## finisher65 (Apr 7, 2019)

On Monday I was told by the manager at a major drywall supply house that no plus 3 mud/lightweight will be produced until at least next winter.
Thankfully, I don't use lightweight mud but something is up. He keeps talking about a shortage of latex caused by the Texas freeze.


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

In general iv found HD prices are better and so is quality of goods than lowes in comparing the two. I always ck both as where i shop they are almost side by side.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I rarely shop HD, while the products and prices are similar - _the help is not! _While I rarely request help in loading I do occasionally. The odds are if you request help at HD you'll have it all loaded by yourself when/if help shows up. At Lowes I can be loading lumber when it all of a sudden gets lighter - an employee saw me loading and came over to help. The funny thing is when I lived in fla I shopped at HD and not Lowes for the same reason.

There is a drywall supply house on the otherside of the mountain although I'm not sure if they will still sell to me now that I'm retired.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Some of the shortages are just weird. Our daughter had a deck built last year. The aluminum railing system came in two weeks ago.

Just this past week; motorcycle wheel bearing - backordered; motorcycle tires - limited choices available; Watco danish oil - out of stock anywhere I checked.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Home Depot's website said a store 35 miles from me had j/c. Stated they didn't have all purpose but had 45 buckets of Plus 3. When I got there they had no plus 3. The only 5 gallon buckets they had were Ultra Light Weight [about 20 of them] So I got one. There was a sign above the mud indicating a national shortage with no short term expectations of getting more in.

Yrs ago I bought a Rigid nail gun with a lifetime warranty, it died awhile back so I brought it with me. Had to pay $30 upfront [refundable if it's a covered repair] If it's not covered the $30 goes toward the repair bill. Guess I'll find out in 6-8 weeks if the warranty is any good.


----------

